# Tankless water heater part unknown for repair



## falcon19829 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello, I have a EEMax eem24027 tank-less water heater, and 1 part is broken and I need a replacement, But I don't know the name of the part nor can find any thing on the web by guessing the name or looking at google Images, If anybody knows the name of this part please help me.

Picture link https://prnt.sc/mm26m0

thanks


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

An introduction is required. Please describe your involvement in the trade.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

falcon19829 said:


> Hello, I have a EEMax eem24027 tank-less water heater, and 1 part is broken and I need a replacement, But I don't know the name of the part nor can find any thing on the web by guessing the name or looking at google Images, If anybody knows the name of this part please help me.
> 
> Picture link https://prnt.sc/mm26m0
> 
> thanks



thats a common replacement piece, call a real plumber to fix it..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Geez how simple can this be it's a Flux Capacitor!


----------

